# Electonic help needed please for modified Gemmy gypsy fortune teller



## dhmagician (Oct 14, 2006)

I've built a Gemmy talking gypsy inside a case and am in the process of mounting the speaker externally because with the doors of the case shut, the voice is too muffled. The voice is louder when using the electric cord instead of batteries. Problem is that I want to also use a momentary switch from the outside and the only port for this is the one that the AC adapter fits into. Can someone tell me how I include a try me button or other momentary switch to use from the outside of the case?


----------

